# How to join a cut ac adapter cord?



## Mozilla (Jul 1, 2008)

Last night accidently my computer's AC adapter cord was cut into two pieces 
I was thinking if there is a simple way to fix and join the two ends to make it work again. But i have no clue how it works and how to do it safely. I am also not much aware about the technical terms. I really want to fix this and make it work as before. If anyone can help me with it i will be really grateful.

My computer is Vaio and ac adapter is vgp-19V27
Thank you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's actually pretty simple. What I do is use heat-shrink for such repairs.

Cut the conductors (normally two, but maybe more, depending on the specific adapter, to different lengths so that the splices will not be side-by-side. Use a larger piece of heat-shrink tubing to cover the whole area, and smaller ones to insulate the individual soldered splices.


----------



## pos51 (May 12, 2007)

if its on ac side of adapter, buy a new cord they're cheap enough (and can normally be changed independently of adapter). If on dc then I would say the above repair is safe enough.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

True, if it's on the A/C side.  I assumed it was the DC side, maybe not a valid assumption.


----------



## Mozilla (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you for your help. Its the side which connects to the computer, DC side i guess? We got a new adapter as we needed one urgent.. but i am going to finish this project definately. Its a learning for me  
So basically after removing 1/2 inch of the insulation from both sides I will simply take a new heat shrink tube and put both ends in it. Then wrap it with black insulation tape. right? Wont it give a spark? There are so many thin conducter wires how will they connect with each other and pass electricity?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Mozilla said:


> There are so many thin conducter wires how will they connect with each other and pass electricity?


They need to be soldered together as mentioned in JohnWill's original post.



JohnWill said:


> Use a larger piece of heat-shrink tubing to cover the whole area, and smaller ones to insulate the individual soldered splices.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You also need to separate the main conductors and stagger the splice for the best (and slimmest) repair. Then you cover each splice with HS tubing, and finally the whole repaired section with a larger piece. I've done this to any number of different kinds of cables.


----------

